# Terrigal Sunset.



## Rainee (Aug 8, 2017)

Near where we live on the coast of NSW a place called Terrigal this was taken a couple of days ago when 
there was such a lovely sunset just had to share it with you all ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful..


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 8, 2017)

That's just terrific.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful. Looking south?


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 8, 2017)

Stunning!  Thanks for posting such a lovely photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful Rainee, looks like a painting!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2017)

That's  Gorgeous  Matey.   Beautiful  scene.  Thanks for the post.

Hope you're  feeling well  these days.   John


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Warrigal , Yes more or less looking out towards the sth over the Skillion at Terrigal .. towards the Pacific Ocean .. hope your keeping well ..


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi there Falc... Glad you like the photo.. its stunning and all over the world when there is sunsets or sunrises they are all 
so stunning and so special .. thanks for asking i am not too bad .. just usual aches but can manage also hope you are well too... hugs


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Ken 
So glad you liked it .. thanks for posting


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Seebreeze .. Sure does look like a painting must ask a cousin of mine to oil paint it on her photo program some of them look just like the real thing.. thanks for post..


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Granny B... So glad you liked this photo nature sure does a beautiful show for either sunrise or sunsets .. thanks for post ..


----------



## Rainee (Aug 20, 2017)

And Dear Pappy... So nice to see you here also so happy you liked the photo .. was a nice day so sunsets always follow a nice day .. thanks for the post


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2017)

Rainee said:


> Hi Warrigal , Yes more or less looking out towards the sth over the Skillion at Terrigal .. towards the Pacific Ocean .. hope your keeping well ..



Yes, I am well but I'm in the process of becoming a cyborg. One artificial hip, one knee replacement, left shoulder done and right one coming up soon. Next year probably bionic eyes (cataracts replaced).

And you?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2017)

Rainee said:


> Near where we live on the coast of NSW a place called Terrigal this was taken a couple of days ago when
> there was such a lovely sunset just had to share it with you all ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 40413


Gorgeous.


----------



## Rainee (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Warrigal . 
Sounds like we shall have to call you the Bionic woman or wonder woman... no things replaced for me my problem is Neuropathy and also Haemochromotosis ..(Iron Overload) too much in my system its causing all these aches n pains.. tiredness , so maybe due soon for a donation to give some of my blood away .. last time I did it they emailed me and said my blood had saved 3 peoples lives so that is a bonus for me too as it helps me and them as well .. otherwise all is ok .. just aging and getting slower lol .. thanks for the post .. x


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 9, 2017)

Next Monday is my next shoulder replacement. I am looking forward to it. Hopefully it will be the last operation.
Sorry to hear about the neuropathy. How is that being treated?


----------

